# Install on SunFire V210



## davorin (Aug 4, 2014)

Good evenin'...

Is it possible to install latest FreeBSD on a SunFire v210 which has no video card and CDROM installed?

Just with a serial connection and a USB stick holding the FreeBSD image?


I just don't want to go the Debian path ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/sparc.html


----------



## davorin (Aug 4, 2014)

Seen this list 

Just haven't found anything if it would support installing from a USB stick (and how it should be prepared) and with a serial console only..


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2014)

davorin said:
			
		

> Just haven't found anything if it would support installing from a USB stick (and how it should be prepared) and with a serial console only..


Serial console isn't the issue. I'm just not sure it's even possible to boot a SunFire from USB. It's been a few years since I last touched on of these beasts.


----------



## davorin (Aug 5, 2014)

That's what I feared...so USB CD-ROM is the only option then...

Or maybe via BOOTP from a locally connected laptop running TFTP?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2014)

davorin said:
			
		

> Or maybe via BOOTP from a locally connected laptop running tftp?


That would definitely work but does require some effort to get going.


----------



## davorin (Aug 5, 2014)

Remember from the old SparcStation days where the boot file had to be named with reverse MAC address notation (o;


----------

